# How would you feel if this happened to you?



## IsabellaPrice (May 29, 2010)

Here I go overreacting again, but I came across one of my fursuits being used in a fetish video today and it's upsetting me. 

Short journal here-- http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1437124/

The suit in question was one of my favorites and one that was special to me because I built her all in one day (without reducing the quality of course). I was very proud of her and was excited that I'd see her again someday in convention pictures & whatnot, only to find out this is all they bought it for.

So, I'd like to hear from you guys. How would you feel/react if you put a lot of hard work into making a nice fursuit to later find out it's only being used as a fetish/sex toy? Or if it has happened to you, how did you react?

*EDIT:* Just to get it out there; I'm pretty much mover this now. I was just a little disturbed at the time. But it's all good now. :3 Also, I didn't post this journal to try to stop the owner of the suit! I understand it's theirs and they can do what they want with it. I made this journal to see if I was the only person who would be disturbed seeing their work being used like this.


----------



## Furlow (May 29, 2010)

Well, if was personal suite I made and did those things in, I wouldn't be upset. I do enjoy idea having 'fun' in suite.  But, I think would be lil disapointed if they had pissed or did somethin that damaged it if was something I had made.  Well, maybe not so much if they paid realy good for it.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (May 29, 2010)

Holy shit, I would RAGE! That's disgusting, absolutely disgusting, I'm so sorry that it happened to your suit, if I ever sell one of my suits I'm only selling it to someone well known, I wouldn't want this to happen to any of my suits D:


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 29, 2010)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> Holy shit, I would RAGE! That's disgusting, absolutely disgusting, I'm so sorry that it happened to your suit, if I ever sell one of my suits I'm only selling it to someone well known, I wouldn't want this to happen to any of my suits D:



Yeah, I really feel like anyone who wants to make fursuits for others needs to be aware this stuff does happen and will likely happen to your suits once they leave your hands. And it's very sad. :<


----------



## Jesie (May 29, 2010)

While I agree, this is... wrong on many levels, I hate to say it but once it leaves yer hands and into the customers it's up to them as to how they treat it.

I mean, it's like someone asking a artist to paint something, then as soon as money and art changes hands the commissioner takes the painting and burns it. It's sad, and may seem wrong, but the commissioner paid good money for that painting. He's welcome to do whatever the hell he wants to it.


Not that I think it's right. You pay so much money for something you should treat it nicely, 'lest that's how I feel. That prospect escapes some people...


----------



## Zhael (May 29, 2010)

Okay, let's say that 30% of furries fursuit.
And lets say that 70% of furries are fetishists.
That leaves quite a lot of sick fucks, yo.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

Fucking furries.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

I would be very disappointed indeed


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Wow. Don't you think the person should say, "Hey! Imma piss all over your pretty suit lol," before you make it for them? Because that's just wrong.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 29, 2010)

I would feel bad about that too. I wouldn't make costumes for that


----------



## SnowFox (May 29, 2010)

That's actually rather funny, in a really really sad and depressing sort of way.

I'd probably be mad too, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 29, 2010)

Watching the video it looks more like the person danced around a bit before pissing his/her pants. The person didn't exactly piss all over the suit.

That said, I can understand being upset to find your work on a X-Tube.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 29, 2010)

This is why we should hate furries.
...
Christ.

I would be upset, yeah... But like everyone says, they paid for it and it belongs to them. I'd be more worried about shit like that hitting the public.


----------



## DaxCyro (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately it's a commission and out of your control when you finished it.
Also trying to screen from similar abuse might be hard and cause more harm then good.
However he's also ensured he wouldn't get any new commissions from you nor other similar suit builders.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 29, 2010)

Jesie said:


> While I agree, this is... wrong on many levels, I hate to say it but once it leaves yer hands and into the customers it's up to them as to how they treat it.
> 
> I mean, it's like someone asking a artist to paint something, then as soon as money and art changes hands the commissioner takes the painting and burns it. It's sad, and may seem wrong, but the commissioner paid good money for that painting. He's welcome to do whatever the hell he wants to it.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm not mad that they're using it for that, and I don't want to go try to stop them or anything. xD I understand they'll do what they want for it and no matter how I price my suits if they really want it for that they'll buy it for that! I'm glad they liked my suit enough to spend money on it, for whatever they're using it for (uh, unless they bought it to set it on fire or something. Haha). I just really didn't need to see it, and it was brought to my attention. I need to talk things out with people or I'm just going to keep thinking of it.

But, I do understand. It's their suit now, not mine. I'm just a little sad that's what the suit's become.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

well its the owners suit...
if he/she wanted to buy it for pissing then so be it...
but I see where your coming from. its understandable.


----------



## SecretDesire (May 29, 2010)

Regardless of the fact that the suit now belongs to that... "lady"... It's very disappointing, frustrating, that she bought it and used it for that purpose. It's gross. I would be very, very, very upset if someone took something I was so proud of, and used it for something like that. 

Unfortunately... There really is nothing that can be done. But I sympathize. A lot.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

Every video with fursuits in it is a fetish video

PS you got paid quit your bitching


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Every video with fursuits in it is a fetish video
> 
> PS you got paid quit your bitching



Don't be an ass. I don't give a crap if I got paid or not, it still upsets me to see my work being treated like this. I know there's nothing I can do about it, and I didn't make this post saying "LET'S STOP HER. LOOK WHAT SHE'S DOING!" I simply asked how others would feel if they were in this situation.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 30, 2010)

It's their suit.
They paid me. 
It becomes their personal property.

As much as I hate sick weirdo fetish shit, I'm in no place to tell people what to do with the things I've given them, unless they ask for my advice or are doing something harmful and illegal like fucking the pet hamster I gave to them.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Am I mean if I find this sorta funny?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Would you have felt better if you didn't know what happened to it?


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Seen it.

I didn't know you made it! It looks awesome except for the fact it got pissed in.


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 30, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Don't be an ass. I don't give a crap if I got paid or not, it still upsets me to see my work being treated like this. I know there's nothing I can do about it, and I didn't make this post saying "LET'S STOP HER. LOOK WHAT SHE'S DOING!" I simply asked how others would feel if they were in this situation.



It really doesn't matter what you think about it though, it's as simple as that. It doesn't matter how anyone else would feel in this situation either. They paid for it, it is theirs to enjoy however they please. The reason you posted this topic was to find out how others would feel, so that you, in turn, would know what to feel or could justify your own feelings about it. I have to agree with Dyluck. Quitcherbitchin. Get over it. Move on. It's not your property anymore, whether you put an hour into it or a thousand years worth of work into it.

/topic


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

Shit happens, but there aren't yet any laws against stupidity and if someone wants to throw several hundred dollars down the drain there's nothing stopping them, you'll get over it eventually.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Quitcherbitchin. Get over it. Move on. It's not your property anymore, whether you put an hour into it or a thousand years worth of work into it.


You gotta look at it from a different perspective

It's a really shitty feeling you get when you figure out something _you_ made is being treated like crap, it doesn't matter if it's their property

Think of it in terms of pets. How would you feel if you were a breeder or something and a dog you sold to someone is being used for let's say, dog fighting, and is killed 

So yea, it may rightfully be their property, but you still gotta give some respect for the person who gave it to you or made it for you, or at least, if that were your intentions, tell the person at the time of request

Oh yea, and piss isn't the easiest thing in the world to clean out of something, so unless they've got a way of getting that out, they're going to ruin the suit in more ways than one


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You gotta look at it from a different perspective
> 
> It's a really shitty feeling you get when you figure out something _you_ made is being treated like crap, it doesn't matter if it's their property



It's a shitty feeling you just have to deal with. It's not your property anymore. Period.


> Think of it in terms of pets. How would you feel if you were a breeder or something and a dog you sold to someone is being used for let's say, dog fighting, and is killed



Whoa, whoa, whoa. Lol. Are you seriously comparing a pile of faux fur and foam to a living, breathing, creature? Sorry, but those are two *COMPLETELY* different things. Apples to oranges.



> So yea, it may rightfully be their property, but you still gotta give some respect for the person who gave it to you or made it for you, or at least, if that were your intentions, tell the person at the time of request



No, that's just it. You don't. You bought it, it's yours. You can do whatever the hell you want to with it. When you buy an Xbox 360, sure the intention of the system is to play games on, but if you have intentions to use it as target practice for the shotgun in your basement, do you have to call up Microsoft and tell them? No, you don't. Even if it was something hand-made. Say a piece of expensive pottery. You still don't have to say shit to the maker if you want to use it for target practice or piss in it. It doesn't matter what you do with it. It's yours. End of story.



> Oh yea, and piss isn't the easiest thing in the world to clean out of something, so unless they've got a way of getting that out, they're going to ruin the suit in more ways than one



If you took a look at the video, they didn't even piss on the suit. She pissed in her jeans while wearing the head, handpaws, and tail. If anything, it's messing with the integrity of the suit, which is an even stupider thing to lose sleep over. IT'S HER SUIT, she can do whatever the hell she wants with it. That includes tearing it up into tiny little pieces or burning it. It's her suit, not yours. She doesn't have to do anything you say in regards to the suit. You have your money from the sale, go enjoy it. If you are so worried about what people are going to be doing in the suits you make, don't sell them. Otherwise, stop crying about it and accept that it is just part of the deal. I can guarantee you I'm not going to call up my suitmaker and ask permission every time I want to do something a little taboo in it.


----------



## Miryhis (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to something you worked hard on. I'd feel the same way for awhile, but as some people said they just peed in their pants (not that it's any better) and they paid for it and they can do whatever they want with it. It's sad they wasted their money, but I'm sure most people that are using your suits are not wasting their money and desecrating them. Just take this as a learning experience I guess, and if it really bugs you just be selective on who you take commissions from... though the occasional person will slip through, it probably won't happen as much.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Would you have felt better if you didn't know what happened to it?


 
Of course I would. xD I'd rather not know what happened to it than find out it's being used as a sex toy.



VitaiSlade said:


> It really doesn't matter what you think about it though, it's as simple as that. It doesn't matter how anyone else would feel in this situation either. They paid for it, it is theirs to enjoy however they please. The reason you posted this topic was to find out how others would feel, so that you, in turn, would know what to feel or could justify your own feelings about it. I have to agree with Dyluck. Quitcherbitchin. Get over it. Move on. It's not your property anymore, whether you put an hour into it or a thousand years worth of work into it.
> 
> /topic


 
I'm aware of this, which is why I'm not sending the person who bought it emails bawwwing about how she shouldn't do that or flaming them. It's her suit, and I'm very glad she liked my work enough to spend money on it. I'm a very sensitive person, and I take a lot of pride in my work and I'm sad that I had to see it being used like that. I'm not bitching; I'm not even mad. I just wanted to know how others would feel if they made a suit and later found it on Xtube. Just a simple community discussion.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Lol. Are you seriously comparing a pile of faux fur and foam to a living, breathing, creature? Sorry, but those are two *COMPLETELY* different things. Apples to oranges.


I'm not comparing the two objects as themselves, I'm comparing their general concept


----------



## Hellerskull (May 30, 2010)

That is fucking sick. 

I understand how you feel, but what matter the most is that you get paid couple hundreds dollars. Let her do whatever she want with it. She is the ONE who paid for it.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> That is fucking sick.
> 
> I understand how you feel, but what matter the most is that you get paid couple hundreds dollars. Let her do whatever she want with it. She is the ONE who paid for it.


 
I'm not trying to stop her. xD It's just one of those 'Which has been seen cannot be unseen' things and I can't stop thinking about it. I just needed to talk to people in order to get over it.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 30, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I'm not trying to stop her. xD It's just one of those 'Which has been seen cannot be unseen' things and I can't stop thinking about it. I just needed to talk to people in order to get over it.



I know. xD it sucks that your friend found it in first place. >.> If she/he haven't found it, you won't even know what happened to it and you won't thinking about it. 

If it is one of my fursuits being sold and later found out the buyer used it as sex toy or serve some sick fetish purpose, I probably will do the same thing. xD Can't stop thinking about horrible thing they possible done with it.  

Off topic: How many fursuits (full or partial) you have done so far?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I know. xD it sucks that your friend found it in first place. >.> If she/he haven't found it, you won't even know what happened to it and you won't thinking about it.
> 
> If it is one of my fursuits being sold and later found out the buyer used it as sex toy or serve some sick fetish purpose, I probably will do the same thing. xD Can't stop thinking about horrible thing they possible done with it.
> 
> Off topic: How many fursuits (full or partial) you have done so far?


 
Haha, I know. I was so annoyed with him when he called me up. Then we were in McDonald's and he kept recapping his experience watching it and explaining the video to me in detail. I was like "SHUTUP! GEEZ."

It's really hard to work on fursuits now knowing that they might be used for that. x(

Hmm, I'm not sure how many I've done. I started making them when I was 14; I'm 19 now. There's been quite a few.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

IsabellaPrice;1893792It's really hard to work on fursuits now knowing that they might be used for that. x([/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be as bad if they would tell you right at the time of request like I said earlier
> 
> So at least you have some forewarning as to what the suit is being used for


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wouldn't be as bad if they would tell you right at the time of request like I said earlier
> 
> So at least you have some forewarning as to what the suit is being used for


 
Yeah. I was tempted to raise my prices a little so people won't think of my suits as a cheap bargain suit to get their jollies in (My partials are $350 premade). But, really, if they really want it for that they'll pay however much I put it for. The only way I can prevent this from happening is to stop making fursuits, and I'm not THAT butthurt about it. :I

So I guess I'll just have to keep truckin' on and hope I never see the suit again (except for in convention pictures, of course.)


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Yeah. I was tempted to raise my prices a little so people won't think of my suits as a cheap bargain suit to get their jollies in (My partials are $350 premade). But, really, if they really want it for that they'll pay however much I put it for. The only way I can prevent this from happening is to stop making fursuits, and I'm not THAT butthurt about it. :I
> 
> So I guess I'll just have to keep truckin' on and hope I never see the suit again (except for in convention pictures, of course.)


Unfortunately, making it a required thing to give a reason as to why they're ordering the suit is flawed, as people might just lie about their intentions


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Unfortunately, making it a required thing to give a reason as to why they're ordering the suit is flawed, as people might just lie about their intentions


 
I'll just have to install some little button spy-cameras in the suits and watch them. >:V

Haha.


----------



## Barak (May 30, 2010)




----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

U Mad.

But I feel you, I would be kinda mad too if I put in all that time and effort into something, just for some nasty fucker to piss in it for sexy time. Bitch you coulda found a tree and did your business there if your not into using toilets for things besides drinking out of the bowl.

Stay classy furries.


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

How would you feel if you got no food?

Well, I'd be pissed. Try playing the guilt card with them.


----------



## Itsuya (May 31, 2010)

Never touching them paws or tail.


Ever.


----------



## Beastcub (May 31, 2010)

i agree on the "ignorance is bliss" aspect of this conversation

with my work i DO NOT CARE what happens beyond a PG-13 rating as long I DO NOT SEE IT
keep it private and i do not care, if i hear about it, then it was not kept private, and then i care.


----------



## Jesie (May 31, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> Never touching them paws or tail.
> 
> 
> Ever.



You know, I sometimes ponder what I would do if I met Lagarto's suit in person...

I mean, I like the guy, and would love to shake his hand, but Everyone knows for a fact what went on in that suit.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 2, 2010)

you sold it to them, they have the right to do anything they want with it. If that bothers you then you shouldn't sell people fursuits.

Also, I think its pretty rude that you linked to the video, since its pretty obvious that you are snarking at them and your journal will probably incite trolling towards someone who was actually smart enough to put the video on a *fetish website* where those kinds of things are welcome.

How would you feel if someone posted a link of you doing something, ANYTHING, just for the soul purpose of saying it was freaky and weird? :/


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 3, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> you sold it to them, they have the right to do anything they want with it. If that bothers you then you shouldn't sell people fursuits.
> 
> Also, I think its pretty rude that you linked to the video, since its pretty obvious that you are snarking at them and your journal will probably incite trolling towards someone who was actually smart enough to put the video on a *fetish website* where those kinds of things are welcome.
> 
> How would you feel if someone posted a link of you doing something, ANYTHING, just for the soul purpose of saying it was freaky and weird? :/



I'm over it; I was just irked about it at the time. The video is posted in a public place where anyone can see it, I can post it if I want to post it. If they get trolled, then they get trolled. I didn't post this and ask people to go send them messages. If I wanted to stop them I would have messaged them myself. I also didn't post this saying "Ugh, EEW. They're so disgusting!" I was just sad that people can't respect hard work. I don't think my post or journal was in any way attacking them.


----------



## Tally (Jun 3, 2010)

You're selling them to furries and expecting them to not do retarded things with them?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> You're selling them to furries and expecting them to not do retarded things with them?



GOOD POINT.

Haha. Actually, a lot of my suits are sold to schools/clubs/entertainers. Someone from a British television station bought one of my suits once.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 3, 2010)

you got the money, why do you care?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 3, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> you got the money, why do you care?



Because money isn't the only thing I care about.


----------



## Furlow (Jun 4, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Oh, I'm not mad that they're using it for that, and I don't want to go try to stop them or anything. xD I understand they'll do what they want for it and no matter how I price my suits if they really want it for that they'll buy it for that! I'm glad they liked my suit enough to spend money on it, for whatever they're using it for (uh, unless they bought it to set it on fire or something. Haha). I just really didn't need to see it, and it was brought to my attention. I need to talk things out with people or I'm just going to keep thinking of it.
> 
> But, I do understand. It's their suit now, not mine. I'm just a little sad that's what the suit's become.


 

Did they actualy piss on the suite? form vid looks like was just wetting own pants while wearing hands and head of it.  So doesn't seem like would damage the suite.  Personly wouldn't think that so bad, maybe disturbing for those not into the fetish and all, but least not damaging what was made for them.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 4, 2010)

see, i personally wouldn't care. if you didn't want it to be used for sex, should have said that. If someone wanted to use one of my crafts for sex, so be it, that just means they're getting a little more use out of it


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> see, i personally wouldn't care. if you didn't want it to be used for sex, should have said that. If someone wanted to use one of my crafts for sex, so be it, that just means they're getting a little more use out of it


It probably would not have mattered if he said not to use it for sex. Pissing on it isn't sex, but it's still fetishist behavior, I guess.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It probably would not have mattered if he said not to use it for sex. Pissing on it isn't sex, but it's still fetishist behavior, I guess.


lol true
i guess he could have asked 
but if one is so worried about their product being used for sex, they shouldn't sell it to complete strangers in a fandom that have a chance of doing such


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> lol true
> i guess he could have asked
> but if one is so worried about their product being used for sex, they shouldn't sell it to complete strangers in a fandom that have a chance of doing such


Nobody can really determine the actions of another.


----------



## Bir (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd make a youtube video of me laughing my ass off at them for spending so much money on something they absolutely ruined. I'd have the skill to make another one if I felt like it, so if someone kept buying suits from me just to ruin them, whatever. I've got money, they have nasty suits. XD

Though it is a little saddening to have something you made ruined. I just stick to the fact that I can always make another one.

Edit: I didn't watch the video. All I'm seeing is talk of pissing in jeans, not on the actual suit. If something else went on, tell me? XP I can't watch it. Little kids are everywhere.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

The fact you are browsing this site _at all_ with children about makes me worry to be honest.


----------



## Bir (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesie said:


> The fact you are browsing this site _at all_ with children about makes me worry to be honest.



No.

There are children, always, in the room with the computer in it. They don't hang around me while I'm on the forums, just when I'm looking up different animals for tail ideas. They don't really care about what I do. They're more into barbies and terrorising each other.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Nobody can really determine the actions of another.


exactly. if someone is afraid of something liket hs happening, they shouldnt sell their shit. nuff said


----------



## Machine (Jun 6, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> exactly. if someone is afraid of something liket hs happening, they shouldnt sell their shit. nuff said


Yes!


----------



## RollandM (Jun 8, 2010)

You provided a product or service you have no right to bitch about how they use it once the money and product have exchanged hands.  YES I understand your feelings on the matter, but if that's the case DON'T Sell your work, cause once its out of your hands and you have legally sold it to someone else they can put it on set the damn thing on fire and have sex with a tree stump or whatever and post that shit on xtube or some other porn site as it is their right to do with it as they please since its now their property.  And even if you politely request they don't use the suit for fetish you know you'll have people who will lie to you and do it anyway.  This shit happens, welcome to the world of doing business.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 8, 2010)

RollandM said:


> You provided a product or service you have no right to bitch about how they use it once the money and product have exchanged hands.  YES I understand your feelings on the matter, but if that's the case DON'T Sell your work, cause once its out of your hands and you have legally sold it to someone else they can put it on set the damn thing on fire and have sex with a tree stump or whatever and post that shit on xtube or some other porn site as it is their right to do with it as they please since its now their property.  And even if you politely request they don't use the suit for fetish you know you'll have people who will lie to you and do it anyway.  This shit happens, welcome to the world of doing business.



Why the fuck is everyone saying I'm bitching about this? I never once said I was angry at the person, or I wanted revenge, or I wanted them to stop or they're BIG STUPID MEANIES >:I for doing what they're doing. There's not even a hint of anger in my post OR journal. ALL I said was I was sad to see my suit used like that and was wondering how others would feel in the same situation. I don't want to stop them. It's their suit. It was just a little upsetting to me at the time because I wasn't expecting it. At this point in time, I'm over it. I don't care anymore. I'm glad they're enjoying it, whichever way they choose to.


----------



## Flarveon (Jun 9, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Why the fuck is everyone saying I'm bitching about this? I never once said I was angry at the person, or I wanted revenge, or I wanted them to stop or they're BIG STUPID MEANIES >:I for doing what they're doing. There's not even a hint of anger in my post OR journal. ALL I said was I was sad to see my suit used like that and was wondering how others would feel in the same situation. I don't want to stop them. It's their suit. It was just a little upsetting to me at the time because I wasn't expecting it. At this point in time, I'm over it. I don't care anymore. I'm glad they're enjoying it, whichever way they choose to.



I don't see this as bitching, just concern.  To be honest I would be mad, but it is their property.  I would ask them to not show me or for anyone not to link me anything with my work in it and whatnot.  Ingorance is bliss they say.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha, just saying, if your selling fursuits the the general furry population, a decent amount will do some weird things. Or maybe thats just my view after hanging out with these type of people online for years.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 9, 2010)

Personally, I would be confused as to why this person did not look for a restroom. That's what they are made for right?


Of course if you gotta go, you gotta go I guess...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how certain people here seem to forget that artists tend to put a lot of time and effort into their work. So they are allowed to have feelings to when a piece of art they made is pretty much being treated like shit. Honestly as a costume maker I really hope that people don't do fetish shit in Zeke and I's work. Can I stop them....no I can't. But I do have an anti-alteration policy up on the website.

You don't alter the work unless you want to get absolutely no access to us fixing up the costume due to wear and tear. It's the best I can do in terms of sort of protecting ourselves from an image we don't want our wares directly associated with.


----------

